# Old Rifle Range Burton Upon Trent Jun 2011



## imyimyimy (Jun 6, 2011)

History is pretty weak on this place, not many pictures but here's what you can read about..

"A rifle club, newly-established in 1852, probably formed the nucleus of the Rifle Volunteer Corps set up in 1859. The marquess of Anglesey provided a shooting range at the north end of Burton meadow. (fn. 7) When the volunteers were assigned to line regiments in 1883, Burton became the headquarters of a battalion of the Prince of Wales's (North Staffordshire) Regiment, later a Territorial Army unit".. 


So here's my pics...

Panomatic Front







Panomatic Rear






My camera makes panomatic shots on the fly 

Through barbed wire..






Pole shot






Looking up it directly..






Another pole..






Bendy Pole






Side view






Left side view






Walking towards entrance..






Inside main part..






UP the ladder.... Didnt wanna go up it and walk, the beams looked proper weak and damp.. 






Metal Thingy on the wall..






Side View






Round the back, covered in barbed wire and nettles :S






It's an easy explore, very easy to access... it felt like a calm peacefull place, yet it was a place to train people to kill... Something felt very open and welcoming about it.. Not as great as my last urbex.. But hey 

enjoy


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanx for posting !! This is another place in Burton that i wanna have a nose around.


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 9, 2011)

no worries.. 

Here's a small music video i made for it too with my hd camera 

http://youtu.be/VB_CClJS8HU


----------



## UrbexJunkie (Jun 13, 2011)

such a strange looking place, i love the colours.


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 13, 2011)

cheers dude..


----------



## MMckay395 (Jun 13, 2011)

looking good dude, 

I might be tempted myself to have an explore round at some point this week if I get the opportunity


----------



## armychef (Aug 17, 2011)

*Burton range butts*

I live in the general area and I had no idea this place existed!! Where is it exactly?

Chef


----------

